# Auzzie and Sheila have Babies



## sweetrsue

But all I have is circumstantial evidence. I have heard it peeping and heard it being fed and there is this.


----------



## allen

i would say with all the evidence you have atleast 1 chick


----------



## sweetrsue

I still haven't had a look but as I was shutting the lights off for the night I heard them feeding the little peeper again!


----------



## naburu

Aww! Too cute! Congrats.


----------



## Renae

That's a really nice surprise. Congrats.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart*

Nice Surpirise!!
Aww I love you female...So gorgeous


----------



## jorgenson1717

Congratulations and good luck on the new baby!

Cindy


----------



## sweetrsue

This morning I finally got a peek and I grabbed my camera and snapped one shot. It isn't very clear but at least I know I have two little peepers.






Wooo Hooo!


----------



## allen

i told you


----------



## sweetrsue

Yup! You had it figured!


----------



## allen

hey you may have been breeding longer then me but all evidence was there


----------



## sweetrsue

It's just that the timing was wrong! It had only been 19 days from the time the first egg had been laid. I also thought two might not be fertile. So one hatched at 19 days and one at 20 days? Wow! This morning the other shell was over with the first one. I can hardly wait to see what I get. Auzzie is a WF Pearl but I don't know if he has any splits. The babies were both looking down so I couldn't see the eyes.


----------



## tielfan

> It had only been 19 days from the time the first egg had been laid.


Several of Buster and Shodu's eggs hatched after 17 days. It DOES usually take a little longer for the first-laid eggs to hatch because the parents don't start sitting right away, but they may have started sitting sooner than you expected.


----------



## sweetrsue

I usually count from the day that it is laid.


----------



## tielfan

Me too! The first egg in the first clutch hatched after 21 days and the first egg in the second clutch hatched in 20. Most of the others took 17-18 days.


----------



## kimmikefids

i think i need new eyes...i cant for the life of me see any baby in the first pic...and you know someone is either gonna say theres no baby just the broken egg...or its blah blah and im gonna have to go DOH!!! .....of course...in the second pic the 2 birds are slightly more noticeable...how adorable!!! so the white fluff means they are some sort of whiteface?? how exciting...they are so cute....im in birdie love!!


----------



## Renae

Wow a second? you're extremely lucky.


----------



## allen

in the first pic it is just a shell


----------



## sweetrsue

Yes! They first pic was just circumstantial evidence.


----------



## huskymom

awwwwwww..... two lil wf´s how cute!!!.... the one on the right looks ino but maybe its just how it´s positioned and what I think are ino eyes it´s just teh back of his/her head


----------



## sweetrsue

Yea! no eyes in that pic. I'll try again but it's tough. They are hardly ever out of the box. Auzzie comes out sometimes but I hardly ever see Sheila out. If I come in the room when she's out she gets back in quick!


----------



## sweetrsue

Well I got a couple of fairly decent shots of the peepers.






They both appear to have dark eyes


----------



## allen

yes both have dark eyes


----------



## huskymom

awwww. how cute...

do you have pics of mom and dad?


----------



## sweetrsue

Yes! There was one of Mom early in this thread but I'll see if I can find one with more of her in it.






Sheila: Cinnamon WF Pied







Auzzie: WF Pearl


----------



## huskymom

so you might have a pearly girl there.. YAY!!...


----------



## sweetrsue

Yes! All the girls should be Pearls. I don't know if Auzzie has any hidden splits so we shall see. They were both in the box feeding about mid morning. So far so good!


----------



## kimmikefids

aww they look like they have their fur coats on ready for winter!!! the whiteface babies are so cuute!!! u must be proud of ur grandbirdies!!!


----------



## sweetrsue

I should never walk into their room without my camera ready. I went in to give them their morning beans and they were both out of the box. I peeked at the babes and they both had nice little full crops. Still no third hatched. I think I'm only getting one more. But I'll be happy with 2 if that's what I end up with since this is a first clutch.


----------



## sweetrsue

Egg #3 is peeping today!


----------



## kimmikefids

hooray!!!! come on number 3!!


----------



## sweetrsue

I can hardly wait. How are you doing Kim? I sent you a PM but since you are on a different computer maybe it's not flagging you.


----------



## kimmikefids

i got it.....i was replying to the other one :blush: stupid normal computer...i want my laptop!!!!


----------



## sweetrsue

#3 is hatched! I went in to check on the group in there and both Auzzie and Sheila were out so I grabbed a quick peek. Three little peepers! Woo Hoo! The other nice thing is Harriet is opening both eyes now. Woo Hoo! Good news...and Good news.


----------



## kimmikefids

hoorah!!! im so happy!!!! three little white furs and 2 eyes open!! what more could you want!!


----------



## *Tiel_Heart*

Any more picts?? Will you get any cinnamons??


----------



## sweetrsue

No more pics yet. It's hard to even sneak a peek! The only way I will get Cinnamons is if Auzzie carries the gene. I tried to get info about his lineage but the lady I got him from didn't have any idea. Did you see the pics of the pair? Mom is Cinnamon WF Pied. Dad is WF Pearl. So I should get some WF Pearl girls!


----------



## sweetrsue

I had another chance to peek this am when I went in to give them morning beans. All three babies are being fed! They appear to be doing a good job. As I suspected the other two eggs are clear. That's OK three is a good number.


----------



## sweetrsue

Ok! I finally got some new pics of the three peepers and one of Mom with her babies. She's doing a good job.


----------



## *Tiel_Heart*

OMG They are so cute!!
I cant wait to see what type of chicks they have!!


----------



## sweetrsue

They all have dark eyes and I know the females will be WF Pearls. Whether or not they'll be Cinnamon Pearls remains to be seen.


----------



## sweetrsue

*Baby Pictures*

I got a few shots this Morning of Auzzie and Sheila's babies. They are 7, 6, and 4 days old. The picture of the eldest is a little fuzzy. I'll do better next time!























They all have food in their crops and Mom and Dad are keeping them warm.


----------



## tstmard

Cute little babies. Thanks for sharing the pictures.


----------



## sweetrsue

It occurred to me when I looked back at this post that they are all a bit fuzzy...Tee Hee.


----------



## emwillis2008

They are all sooooooo cute I want to take them all home


----------



## allen

the 7 day old one looks as old as my youngest one but s/de is 3 weeks on saturday


----------



## crazy4tiels88

so cute sue!! I love them when they are fuzz balls!!










Here's my baby chick a day old may of this year!!


----------



## atvchick95

aww  

3 lil white faces  i love how they're born fuzzy and its so soft I never wanna put them back


----------



## kimmikefids

aaaaaaawwwwwwww they are so sweet!!! ive said it before and i'll say it again...i love the white fluff!!!


----------



## sweetrsue

I got some more shots today when I cleaned the nest box out. The last two eggs needed to come out. They were clear and one was drying up inside. The other had a little hole in it. Maybe they were trying to evict them, I had banded the eldest last night but this morning...no band. I'll try again tomorrow when he is 10 days old.






9 days old







9, 8, and 6 days old


----------



## SweetSimmy

i hear so many people say that they are ugly as babies. but when you really think about it. they are soooooo cute!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

I love looking at baby tiel pictures I think they are so cute


----------



## kimmikefids

aww they are growing up so fast!!!!! they are looking even more adorable


----------



## SweetSimmy

XD they really do grow up fast
SOOO CUTE, cant wait till max and freya have kids. Ima be a grandma


----------



## Cockatielmom08

your babies are so adorable. can't wait to see more pictures of them as they grow up.


----------



## sweetrsue

Don't worry. You will be inundated.


----------



## Amy1569

I can't believe how little they are. That one you took/posted crazy4tiels next to the quarter was amazing.....


----------



## sweetrsue

Ten days old and I can see color in the legs. The eyes are just starting to open. This is the only pic I got today. Sheila rushes back into the box as soon as I enter the room.


----------



## Tike2

They are so ugly they are cute.....  And they grow to be so beautiful...


----------



## sweetrsue

I can hardly wait to see which ones are Pearls.


----------



## kimmikefids

awww he looks like he is peekabooing!!


----------



## allen

they are so gorgious i don,t think they are ugly at all


----------



## Bea

They're gorgeous!! They grow way too fast.


----------



## sweetrsue

Well finally Auzzie and Sheila are coming out of the box at the same time! I have two shots today. One I took yesterday evening when the first hatched got banded. The other is the whole clutch in the box waiting for Mom and Dad to come back in with breakfast.






New jewlery! (you can just see it on the left side)







Thay all have their eyes open now


----------



## allen

sory i can,t see the new jewerly


----------



## sweetrsue

It's on the left side of the picture on the baby's right leg. I always band the right leg 'cause most parrots are left footed.


----------



## sweetrsue

I think the oldest is just entering the cute stage. Two are banded now and the third will be banded this evening. I got three shots of him/her. One of the whole group. The youngest is two days behind the second still has pink feet. They may yet start to show color but since I don't know anything about Auzzies genetics beyond being a WF Pearl I'm not sure what I will get.


----------



## allen

i still say this is the stage when they are the cutest


----------



## sweetrsue

*More Cuteness*

I noticed something a little different about #3 today. He appears to have a white crest. When I had him out this morning I just thought his pinfeathers hadn't started on his head but on closer inspection they are there but they are white. Here's 2 shots where you can see the crest well and one looking into the nest box...you can't see it at all!






I also noticed the developing primary wing feathers. They appear to be arranged back, white, black, white!















He just looks bald!


----------



## kimmikefids

oh man they are cute!!! i can see the white crest.....super adorable!! i cant believe how much they have grown!


----------



## sweetrsue

Still have lots of baby fluff!


----------



## allen

yea but they are so adorable


----------



## sweetrsue

*It's a mystery!*

All three of these little guys look different. One is clearly a pied. One is maybe a Pied. Either one of those could also be Pearls. The eldest looks like a regular WF to me. Anybody care to hazard a guess? #1 is 2 weeks old today.






#1 WF Gray?







#2 WF Pearl Pied?







#3 WF Pearl Pied?







All looking a little different


----------



## huskymom

how cute... love the white crested pied one!!... adorable!!

the one in teh left in the pic of all three looks more pied than the other at the right...


----------



## sweetrsue

The one in the upper right corner is the one I think Is the Normal WF. The one in the middle has lots of white feathers coming in on the wings and appears to have one white crest feather. The one on the bottom is clearly pied with that white crest but I have yet to see what else will happen with those feathers. The Girls have to have some Pearl 'cause Daddy is. It's just so hard to tell at this point.


----------



## huskymom

yeah i too think number too has much white on the wings... let´s hope one of them has pearls....


----------



## sweetrsue

Pearl Pied is still a possibility!


----------



## kimmikefids

i want number 3!!! i love that little white crest...how adorable!!! i cant wait to see them feather out!!


----------



## hevmort

*Sue, ur new babies look really cute.*


----------



## bigmikey36

Pay no attention to the crazy woman in the previous posts...she's destined to become the crazy bird lady cuz everytime she see's a bird she says (say it with me here baby) iI WANT THAT ONE MIKEY
Mikey
PS i love you baby hehehe muah


----------



## sweetrsue

If there was some way I could sneak one to ya' you know I would.


----------



## kimmikefids

did u see that mean man there Sue??? pffft thank goodness im not marrying him...oh wait.......i love how he acts all like he doesnt go all soppy for birds too...whatever!!! i know the truth mister and i will tell everyone!!! and u know if sue was closer u wouldn't be able to resist....don't even try to pretend!!! just be thankful she doesn't lol...oh yeah i love you too brat


----------



## sweetrsue

Hey you guys. Get a room!


----------



## kimmikefids

:blush: its all his fault!!!


----------



## sweetrsue

Yea yea. Sure sure!


----------



## sweetrsue

*#2 is a pearl!*

Well I can finally see a bit of pearl coming in. I was almost sure I would get at least one since Auzzie is a Pearl but 'till I started to see these little feathers showing on #2 I couldn't be sure.


----------



## hevmort

*It must be really great, when u have babies. And they certainly look lovely.*


----------



## sweetrsue

It really is! I can't believe how excited I still get over eggs!


----------



## sweetrsue

So many changes every day!







#1 is getting his feathers







#2 is showing her pearlyness







#3 is more heavily Pied than his Mom!

So it appears I have 2 boys and 1 girl!


----------



## huskymom

that baby feathers pic.. is way too cute!!... aww....

I´m in love with pied boy #3... and boy 1 and girl 2 are very very cute


----------



## sweetrsue

I can't keep them all but I'm thinking of keeping #3. He is split for Pearl and Cinnamon and is Pied. I think he would be a good match for Checkers who is a WF Pearl pied.


----------



## kimmikefids

keep him....keeeeeeep hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiimmmmmmmmmm.....he is going to be so adorable!!!


----------



## sweetrsue

I think so too! I always seem to go for the little guy!


----------



## kimmikefids

lol.....i just fell for that little white crest!!! how cute it is!!! my dad made me laugh when i was looking at the pics....he came in and saw the one u have baby feathers written on....he goes....well of course they are baby feathers....they're on a baby bird....i was like ur a dork dad lol


----------



## sweetrsue

Well...I am a dork!


----------



## kimmikefids

nah....not a dork...no way....well...only the good kinda dork...like me!!! a tiel lovin' dork!!


----------



## sweetrsue

I'm a wingnut and I freely admit it.


----------



## sweetrsue

Todays pics show their relentless march toward big birdyness. They all have little feathers peeking out now!






Well on his way







Wing feathers coming nicely







Little Miss Pearl







The little guy (he really has a skunk thing goin' on)


----------



## kimmikefids

oh my goodness they are so adorable!!!! number 1 is beautiful....but ur pearly girl and little skunky have stolen my heart!!!! if i were closer u wouldn't have to find a home for pearly!!! i love seeing them grow sue....u keep updating the pics...its one of my daily joys!!


----------



## bigmikey36

What great looking birds you have there Sue....We have so many good looking birds on the forum right now and so many wonderful babies its just crazy cool!!!!
Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue

Thank You guys. Do you want me to hang on to pearly girl for when you're in a smuggling mood?


----------



## kimmikefids

let me think about how i can smuggle her and get back to u!!!


----------



## huskymom

I´m in the same boat... all three are so cute.... but pearly and skunky are heartbreakers.... man why don´t I live closer


----------



## sweetrsue

I was planning on pulling them for hand feeding the day before Thanksgiving but my Mom wants me to go to her house for the holiday. So my younger Sis will be coming over to spend a few hours with Dad while I go over for an early dinner. I'm sure if I start hand feeding when I get home on Thanksgiving it will be soon enough.


----------



## Bea

Oh my goodness, they're all so cute!!!


----------



## kimmikefids

hmmm where are the updated pics??????????????????


----------



## sweetrsue

Ok Kim I have been remiss. Here's the gang today.






20 days old!







19 days







17 days


----------



## kimmikefids

oh my goodness...i didnt think its possible BUT they are even cuter than last time!!! pearly girl and skunky are so cute....and wf looks like he will be a gorgeous one too.....even if his feathers arent as exciting as his siblings...oh and you HAVE to keep Skunky!!!


----------



## bigmikey36

definately have to keep the skunk...don't make me start my chant again ask bea...i'm relentless lol
Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue

Don't worry I already plan to keep him!


----------



## sweetrsue

Babies in their brooder.
Today I pulled the babies from their parents for hand feeding. They are in the kritter keeper on the kitchen counter with a heating pad under it on low. Their starting weights are 96 grams for the eldest (normal gray WF) 94 grams for the little pearly girl and 92 grams for the youngest (Skunk). It's always bittersweet. I wonder how Mom feels...Lost without her babies? Or relieved that she can relax a little? I pulled the box off too so they won't go into another laying cycle.


----------



## huskymom

sweetrsue said:


> Don't worry I already plan to keep him!


Woo Hoo... we love Skunky!!! or Skunk... hehe.... he´s sooooooo cute!!


----------



## sweetrsue

He sure looks like he's going to feather out with a stripe going down the center of his head. His face around his eyes and his whiskers are dark. Then he's white down the center of his back and has mostly white primaries on his wings. It will be neat to see how all those pins turn out.


----------



## kimmikefids

i changed my mind....i want them all!!!!! they are looking so gorgeous...and growing up way too fast!!! I'm sure Sheila is happy for the break...it would be interesting to know how they feel about babies being pulled...tho maybe we are all better off in ignorant bliss lol


----------



## sweetrsue

I don't know why after all these years I'm still so surprised to see them grow feathers so fast. You'd think that when you pull them and see them all day long that you wouldn't notice the changes as much. But I swear I watched those feathers grow yesterday.






Big Boy







Pearly Girl







Skunky Boy


----------



## huskymom

how adorable!!... big boy looks like he´s pied too... light but pied...
pearly has so many jewels... how neat!!

and I looooooooove Skunky´s stripe.. he loos sooo cool


----------



## kimmikefids

i want pearly!!!!! omg she is so beautiful...they all are,.....im glad big boy has a name i can call him now lol....i felt bad that i didnt know what to call him!!! they are looking fantastic tho...and look at Skunky...i cant wait to see what he looks like when he gets all his feathers.....and pearly too....she has alot of white!!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

They are all gorgeous  I like Skunky boys markings


----------



## bigmikey36

Oh man what a difference a couple of days makes wow that is awesome. They are getting more beautiful by the day for sure
Mikey


----------



## Kirby

They are just stunning, both the parents and all three babies! You should be so proud  !

ps - Im jelous, and hope I get wf babies (which is possible, as the male is wf pied split cinnamon & pearl, and the hen is lutino split wf & pied)... Cant wait!

Kirby


----------



## sweetrsue

You have all the genes you need in there! Good Luck!


----------



## sweetrsue

The little guys are getting pretty good at feeding. They seem to be getting more bold as the days go on. The first hatched is developing little spots on his chest! Little Skunky stands up real tall all the time. I think it has something to do with being the youngest.






The whole group







"I'm taller...really"







I think I'm seeing spots!







Skunky being all that he can be "excuse my dribble"


----------



## crazy4tiels88

Soo pretty, I want the pearl & Skunky!! I love the whitefaces!!


----------



## kimmikefids

awwwwwww isn't skunky just precious!!! he's saying i'm here too!!! they are growing up so fast...and i see what u mean about the chest spots!!! yep i'll definately take all 3...couldn't pick between the 3!!!


----------



## Bea

I want Skunky, how adorable!


----------



## sweetrsue

This is going to be a tough one guys!


----------



## sweetrsue

They ate like little piggies tonight!!! I put a little peanut butter in the formula. MMMM!


----------



## kimmikefids

yum yum!!! i bet that went down well...oh and its been a few days...im in pinkie, skunky and big boy withdrawals!!!


----------



## sweetrsue

Sorry I haven't had a chance to post these yet! Here goes!






Feeding frenzy







More of the same







Pearly drops a gem for the camera







Skunky boy 







BB (Big Boy)


----------



## hevmort

*How quick they grow, they r all lovely.*


----------



## kimmikefids

i didnt think it was possible sue....but you've done it...you've made me fall even more in love with tiels!!! my gosh they are so beautiful...and they have grown so much!! looks like big boy is a wf pied too?? i would say i couldnt pick but i think we both know in all honesty id take little miss pearly girl....tho if it came down to it of course id have all 3...u know...just to be fair  ty for the new pics i love seeing them!!!  dont worry one day i will return the pics from our clutches!! oh and i love the pearly poop pic lmao....ewwwww....baby poop....lil' skunk looks like a real lil' skunk now...and i love BB's chest spots and crest highlights...he looks like he has had some hairdresser go mad on him!!!


----------



## Renae

Skunky and the Pearl are my favorites, but they are all SO DARN CUTE! makes me wanna grab them, hug them, and never wanna let go.


----------



## sweetrsue

BB (Big Boy) does have a surprising # of white feathers. They weren't so apparent when he was in pinfeathers. I love the cute little chest spots. He is the neat eater in the group. There's hardly ever anything to wipe off of him after a feeding. He's such a little sweety too. I am starting to think I want to keep them all. There are only three after all.


----------



## huskymom

sweetrsue said:


> I am starting to think I want to keep them all. There are only three after all.


and we do too!!!.. hehe.... theya re so lovely.... and Skunky... OMG!... can he get any lovelier... love how tall he stands...

the lil dropped jewel pic... LMAO... Pearly was like "hey!, can´t a girl get some privacy?"


----------



## sweetrsue

I'm sure I really burden them with that camera of mine!


----------



## kimmikefids

maybe them but not us!!! now u know im not one to comment BUT keep them all!!!! ok ok maybe im slightly biased but gosh darn they are all so gorgeous!!!


----------



## sweetrsue

"I'm not one to comment?" You are so funny. I have to keep Pearly now that checkers has turned out to be a boy.


----------



## kimmikefids

hehe i thought u'd laugh at that one!! Pearly and I had planned this all along!!!


----------



## huskymom

sweetrsue said:


> I have to keep Pearly now that checkers has turned out to be a boy.


oh... what a sacrifice you´ll make...  .... but all for the good.... 

YAY!!!...


----------



## sweetrsue

****** Likes to get in the act. I put the babies in with ****** (a gentle soul). He is separated because the people I got him from clipped him just before he came to me. He really is sweet with them. He preens them and seems to almost be trying to show them the ropes. He gets down on the floor with them and pecks at the seed I scatter. Then looks at them expectantly. When I would get the babies out to feed he was trying to step up on my arm so I decided to let him come along for the ride. He was even anxious to get a bite of what they were getting. 






****** being a big brother







I've decided to name my little Pearl *Pepper*







someone to watch over


----------



## huskymom

awww.... how cute... I love ******.... such a nice Big Bro...

is it my immagination.. but Big Boy seems split pied...and what has me wonderign is if he could still be a she.... I know all pearls are female but not all females are pearl... could he be one?...


----------



## sweetrsue

No he can't be a girl. Daddy is a full Pearl so all his female offspring will be Pearls. Pied is a recessive mutation and is picked up by all the babies. Pepper (The pearl) Has three white Crest feathers 'cause she picked up a touch of Pied.


----------



## huskymom

oh.. so only if male is split pearl.. then there can be non pearled females?...

I knew all babies look female when young and had the tail markings as such.. but never realied the under wing spots could be there too.... hehe


----------



## sweetrsue

Yes That's correct! I could however get Pearl Pied girls but there will always be Pearl on the girls. Maybe next time. They are resting back in the aviary now. It's so nice now that Auzzie has a girl. He used to be one of my big noise makers now he just sits by his hen happily.


----------



## kimmikefids

awwwwww they are so adorable...even moreso with everyday i think!!! they are all looking stunning and so grown up now!! its amazing the change feathers make!


----------



## sweetrsue

They are all feathering out nicely and BB and Pepper flew today. Stinker (Skunk) is getting his fair share of stretching.






Pepper







BB and Pepper







Stinker


----------



## kimmikefids

aww they look so grown up!!!!!!!!!!! i love that pic of Skunky!!!! he has such beautiful placement of feathers...one white one grey


----------



## sweetrsue

Checkers has the same placement. That's why it was kind of disappointing when checkers turned out to be a boy.


----------



## kimmikefids

how rude!!!! maybe a special girl with that pattern will mterialise for Checkers!!


----------



## huskymom

Maui has that same pattern... hehe.. only she´s a cinnamon pied...

I love Peppers pearled crest.. it´s so cute!!!

love them all.. they are so big all flying and all... awwww..


----------



## sweetrsue

I never really thought about it but you're right! The pearls go right up her forehead onto her crest!


----------



## sweetrsue

Today the babies needed a bath. It is cold and stormy here today so I turned the heat up to 75 and put the heating pad under their cage up to medium rather than low. Lil' Stinker really got into it fluffing up right away. BB followed a few seconds later but Pepper just kind of stood there. So far she a pitiful bather. I covered the cage so they can all huddle together and preen out what I didn't get with a little toweling off.






Stinker getting into it!







BB too, Pepper not so much.







****** got into the act as well but seems to think it's undignified to have his picture taken fresh out of the bath.


----------



## kimmikefids

oh my gosh look how cute they are!!! i guess Pepper thinks its unladylike to get too excited about a bath....lol....i love ******'s pic...not now mom!!! wait till im dry...how embarassing


----------



## sweetrsue

Yes he's funny about it. Not as bad as Monkey tho. He acts like he's been beaten or something. He hangs his head 'till he's dry.


----------



## kimmikefids

lol awww poor babies...i always think they look so upset after a bath


----------



## bigmikey36

i'd be pissy about my mom taking pictures of me fresh out of the bath too....she did it when i was a baby and had to show everyone!!!! thats not cool!!!
Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue

Does she still show everyone?


----------



## bigmikey36

Well not that i'm aware of but i may have heard a few snickers from heaven but i chose to ignore them....thought the embarrassment hasn't subsided i take solace in the fact that my face is completely different with the goatee and bald spots lol
Mikey


----------



## sweetrsue

I have no doubt that you've heard snickers from Heaven Mikey!


----------



## bigmikey36

i am SO sticking my tongue out at you right now Sue!


----------



## sweetrsue

I haven't posted any pics of these guys for a while. I just got a couple of nice ones of Pepper and Stinker. I decided to change it from Skunk 'cause he feathered out with a solid band of gray across his back rather than the white stripe I thought I was seeing in pin feathers.






Pepper







Stinker


----------



## kimmikefids

wow!! she is just so perfectly pearled!!!! and Stinker...what a cutie!!! ty for the updated pics!! i was wondering how they were going!!


----------



## sweetrsue

I tried to put Pepper in the aviary a couple of days ago but she wasn't ready for it. She kept flying around frantically so I put her back in the little cage. Maybe next week.


----------



## Cheryl

They turned out just beautiful. I love "Stinkers" name.. too cute.


----------



## bigmikey36

pepper is just gorgeous
Mikey


----------



## Renae

I love the names, they're gorgeouss! (pearls are always)


----------



## sweetrsue

Thank You all!


----------



## kimmikefids

what about big boy?? hows he doing??


----------



## sweetrsue

He's doing fine He just wasn't in position for a picture. I'll get one soon. He still has spots on his chest.


----------



## kimmikefids

awww cutie!!! i will be awaiting the pic!!


----------



## Maeko

sweetrsue said:


> I don't know why after all these years I'm still so surprised to see them grow feathers so fast. You'd think that when you pull them and see them all day long that you wouldn't notice the changes as much. But I swear I watched those feathers grow yesterday.
> View attachment 1052
> Big Boy
> 
> View attachment 1053
> Pearly Girl
> 
> View attachment 1054
> Skunky Boy


WOW i love your pearly girl! sh'es gorgeous....hehehe


----------



## sweetrsue

I got a shot of BB (Big Boy) this morning. He was standing at attention listening to the blender.


----------



## sweetrsue

I had tried to put Pepper in the aviary a few days ago but she was having none of that. So today as I was doing food and Water BB and stinker both decided to hitch a ride. I was headed into the aviary so I thought I would take them in and see what they thought of it. BB made a few circles and kept coming around to land on my head but when I tried to get him to step up he took off and started checking it out. Stinker found a new toy that he hadn't seen in his cage and he stopped playing with it only briefly to pose for a picture.






Dotti didn't seem to mind sharing a perch with the little Stinker. That's BB in the background helping himself to millet


----------



## Cannuck2007

They are beautiful! I am jealous!


----------



## sweetrsue

Thank you! You have nothing to be jealous of. You have some beautiful birds.


----------



## huskymom

me too!!... love that Stinker so much!!..


----------



## kimmikefids

aww they are growing up!!! and BB is so beautiful!!!!


----------



## sweetrsue

They are good birds too. They are sweet and eat their salad like troopers.


----------



## kimmikefids

are u going to sell any?


----------



## sweetrsue

I doubt it. Both boys are split for Cinnamon and Pearl. I have two Cinnamon WF hens that are unattached and 2 Cinnamon WF Pearls. Both of them need new males.


----------



## sweetrsue

Today the two young boys are really getting comfortable. They are still quite young. So much so that I've never heard them doing any male vocalizations. I just knew they were boys because of what their parents were. Well I have been hearing an unfamiliar voice coming from the aviary today. So I kind of crept over hiding behind my Daughters wedding dress and looked to see if I could figure out who was doing it. Well BB has decided he likes Tiny. he inches over towards her and sings and sings and sings. He really seems to be coming into his own right in front of my eyes. Lil' Stinker is still quiet but he is a few days after his brother anyway.





​


----------



## Cannuck2007

They are so beautiful! I really do love listening to the different songs that the male birds sing, each one is unique! I think that is one of the reasons that I have so many boys!


----------



## sweetrsue

They are totally unique! They can change over time too! I named one of my boys Barry because he sang so softly...well not anymore. That boy raises the roof.


----------



## kimmikefids

awwww BB has good taste!!


----------



## sweetrsue

Yes he does! It wouldn't be a bad pair either. He is split to Cinnamon and Pearl.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

What pretty boys you have  I would probably trim the tassle on that boing though


----------



## sweetrsue

Yes I will have to do that. Haven't had any problems but I won't leave the house without trimming it.


----------

